

Google+ users are 88% male - Daryl
http://www.breakingcopy.com/google-plus-men-women

======
th3_d3z
As far as I know, I'm 100% male.

------
mzahir
Most of the invited users are from the overwhelmingly male tech community so
these stats have little to do with the product.

------
s0m30n3
This article is incredibly biased. It's hard to believe that he actually lists
the fact that advertisers are not allowed in yet. It's an early test version
of the product, and no one other than the most persistent can get in at this
point. It's as if a nervous fb fan boy wrote this out of envy at all the
positive buzz around g+.

------
adrianp
88%+11%+2% = 101%

That's the real shock. Double check your graphs before posting.

~~~
wizawuza
I am not defending the conclusion of the article... but this is easily
explained by rounding... not necessarily a fault of the author's. Although the
author probably should have gone one further sig fig

